# SA: SAKFC Team Flanno (Information pack)



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

*Hi chaps and Chapettes of South Australia!
There have been some changes to SAKFC due to Solartree and a couple of yakers having an "epiphany" of sorts with the introduction via the snapper leader board thread of SA Team Flanno.

So after a few PM's and a few more phone calls we are proud to introduce to you the new SAKFC...now unified to cater to both Plastic and Glass Steeds.....

There is no boss or president or secretarys of such...we are just a group of passionate AKFF members wanting to get glass and plastic together on the water without us and them ideals...

As a unified group we can tackle the other states in a friendly manner to try and win AKFF threads like the snapper tally.....and during the meantime we can also encourage both Team Flanno Plastic & Glass Divisions for a friendly local comp during the year also...

It will also allow SA yakers to point newbies in the right direction should they favour plastic or glass via the AKFF SAKFC threads to ensure they are getting the best advice and also allow them to build up good paddling skills to ultimately maintain safety during our beloved pastime.

Points of contact a quite numerous....those who wish to send PM's or post a question for more info on different styles of yaking, Organised trips, Paddle skills days & Moding your favourite steed are encouraged to do so....

TEAM FLANNO Plastic Division: Solartree, Squidley & Fishnfreak are good sources to start you off
TEAM FLANNO Glass Division: Minny, Fsck & Benjiaka are good sources as well

Stickers are already available should you want a SAKFC decal for your steed....$5 for two....









There are no fees etc or bylaws...just the usual disclaimer from AKFF for organised trips etc....we are trying to keep this fun and light hearted and get together every now and then

The future looks awesome for us yakers here in SA with possible meet and greet days and masses of yaks out there trying to win snapper comps etc.....The glass Division of Team Flanno has acquired good sponsors already and there will be open days in the future for SAKFC AKFF members to get a bargain or two and a BBQ at the same time.....

Im excited, I hope you are too...

Warm regards
Baggs*


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome mate
Yep...just a few phone calls and or posts for up and coming fishing trips and its easy as that....

Both Team Flanno Glass & Plastic were up your way over 4 days on the weekend.....camped down on shack road....what a spot!
No luck was had except Salmon and Squid.....pity....not even the boaties could get a strike but also no kingies were spotted feeding either...
When two of the boys left sunday arvo it was told a land based fisho scored one over the weekend some time....damn!
I took 80kg of redgum for the two nights I was there an she was a beaut fire indeed....a birdy tells me that there might be a late august trip planned....not sure if ill make it but it would be good to have round two! 

From where I sit Team Flanno Glass has some catch up to do due to Team Flanno Plastic scoring the most snapper for the leader board.....im waiting for the blow to stop then I m off!


----------



## Rosey3008 (Jun 21, 2013)

Where do I sign up for Team Plastic!!!!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Rosey3008 said:


> Where do I sign up for Team Plastic!!!!


Hi Rosey
If you are member of AKFF (which you are) and you live in SA (which you do) and you have a plastic kayak (which you have) - you're in !


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep like solartree just said....thats the beauty of this SAKFC....it for everyone on here.....now ya gotta decide on which team flanno ya belong to!

Come to the dark side.....glass.....yes...glass....you want glass....

Bhahahaha


----------



## Rosey3008 (Jun 21, 2013)

Well there is a convincing argument......... And I have been admiring everyones Stealths.........

But the minister for war and finance would kill me if I got another toy....... She doesn't quite have the same mantra as I - "he who dies with the most toys wins". So for me its Team Plastic.......


----------



## Rosey3008 (Jun 21, 2013)

Well there is a convincing argument......... And I have been admiring everyones Stealths.........

But the minister for war and finance would kill me if I got another toy....... She doesn't quite have the same mantra as I - "he who dies with the most toys wins". So for me its Team Plastic.......


----------



## Wibbly (Jun 3, 2014)

I am in (plastic)


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Lazybugger said:


> So do I get a shirt for coming up with the "team flanno" name?


This good enough? Will need to order it in flanno :lol:


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

salticrak said:


> will there be cheese and wine?


Hahaahhah
You know ya want move over here and catch smaller fish


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

What a great way to get the whole of S.A scene together and create mass events and comps!

Welcome aboard SA.. Don't forget to check out the clubs facebook group (if your into such a thing) .. Search for SouthOz Kayak Fishing Club


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Plastic and glass divisions huh?
Must say I'm feeling just a little left out right now.......  









But I'm still happy that I've got wood! :lol:


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

That is a beautiful piece of wood, love looking at wooden boats.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

labrat said:


> But I'm still happy that I've got wood!


Bob - you may have wood, and very impressive wood it is too, and you might be firm on that, but to hold your rod firmly, as you do need to do from time to time, you do have plastic too. So its up to you. It either Team Flanno, Got Wood division, or is it, Team Flanno, plastic (rod holder) division ?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

I here by, on behalf of all on this forum as witnesses, with the power invested with me by the gods of all bogans, being Don...the owner of all things mighty and pure...being the summoner of the all and powerful midnight kabab stall in hindley street....grant LABRAT total rights and privileges, to the equal amount and no more, of both Plastic & Glass Divisions from this day being 30th of July in the year of our lord (Don) 2014. If should also be know ye, who is named LABRAT...should also have the right to carry the SAKFC Team Flanno Woody Division!

As this day passes and as a result , ye called LABRAT shall fall into folklore for being righteous but true....IS THE COOLEST DUDE IN AUSTRALIA......HAIL THE DAWN OF LABRATs WOODY!

HAIL! HAIL! HAIL!

is that better Labrat ;-)


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Quietly chuckling here. I may have wood but I'm not as funny as you Stealthy!

Andrew, the rod holder may be plastic but the entire hull is glassed so that puts me in both, for want of a better word, camps - in addition to the wood. Guess I'm just a multimaterial mongrel really.


----------

